# Flame room going down hill



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WTF is happening here ? Usually WW3 with muck and bullets ! :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

which is worthy of a flame in itself indeed!

Nothing to read...... :roll: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You want war? Start one! :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

yeah start one ya big jessie, with your big black sports car and your spiky hair and fake suntan...

it's not working is it  
Andy


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> WTF is happening here ? Usually WW3 with muck and bullets ! :?


STFU you old tosser - go drive your OAP scooter off the quay like some wannabe rocker punk.

Oh fuck - personal attack..... ach who gives a fuck you are all twat watching wankers 

Hrm.... I doubt this will improve things here..... always worth a try....

Oh..let's try.... what's the average age of Flame Room readers.... those shitty threads seem to get loads of totally useless replies :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ahhh Saint , the antagoniser (typical chip on the shoulder minority group trait). :roll:

Yeh, the biggest thread in ages , bringing all sorts of newbies out of the closet to post ....

And its all crap crap crap :evil:

A general broad view of the forum at the moment is DULL 

Not helped by shite threads like this !

Is that better ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dull as fucking dishwater. I'm off to watch some paint dry.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Ahhh Saint , the antagoniser (typical chip on the shoulder minority group trait). :roll:
> 
> Yeh, the biggest thread in ages , bringing all sorts of newbies out of the closet to post ....
> 
> ...


Minority.... don't tag me along with you m8..... am just predictable.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh happy days..... just spotted an old favourite raising it's head again.

"What fuel do you use?"

Petrol and unleaded stuff at that......

Bound to be a tyre pressure thread along soon..... however.... I am amazed that there never has been a thread asking

"Where do I put engine oil"


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look at some sig details...

"Modded TT and a sexy wife"

Jeez.....

Also on insurance...

" I am on my mums policy "

Feckin kids :evil:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I think we should have a grumpy old men forum :roll: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

For crying out loud when im old i f   king hope i dont grow up to be as bitter as you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chill O.K. youve seen all these threads before and yes ive only been here a month or so and ive seen the same thread been posted a few times also but as far as i know this forum isnt exclusive to people that have to much time on there hands newbies will come and ask the same questions its a f   king forum and if they cant find what htey are looking for on the first couple of pages then they are going to post a thread arnt they.

Guys chill out if ya dont like it then you dont have to reply to there posts, i think some of the posts are actually quite interesting and it doesnt bother me replying to the same threads over and over again if it helps someone then im glad i did it

Be like your murphys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I dont believe it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Of course there are always the ones that just takes things too seriously....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> For crying out loud when im old i f   king hope i dont grow up to be as bitter as you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chill O.K. youve seen all these threads before and yes ive only been here a month or so and ive seen the same thread been posted a few times also but as far as i know this forum isnt exclusive to people that have to much time on there hands newbies will come and ask the same questions its a f   king forum and if they cant find what htey are looking for on the first couple of pages then they are going to post a thread arnt they.
> 
> ...


Hook in mouth?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud when im old i f   king hope i dont grow up to be as bitter as you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Line and sinker...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Afternoon B


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


>


Oooh.... that's a bit personal..... u trying to say he's a tiddler?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

small fry mate


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that a grayling?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Finally youve read my post realised that i say isnt far from the truth and now try to make a joke out of it, to hide the fact that you arnt bitter and twisted thats fine, classic case of being told the truth and trying to worm your way out but this fish has eaten the worm!

Face it guys "your to old let go its over!" to quote eminem


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Spot on Gary

"A small grayling" was the caption :wink:

Nice little Pike, how heavy then ?
:?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm that prat couldnt spell either !



> Face it guys "your to old let go its over!" to quote eminem


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Of course there are always the ones that just takes things too seriously....


Of course there are always the ones that just takes things too seriously.... I meant to say themselves


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

For those that may also miss the point - and for those less bitter, twisted and old around here - the thread is also a huge poke at itself.... there have been 10s of "Flame Room Downhill" threads about....

The thread is like an end of Wimbledon montage of all the best bits rolled into 5 mins of space filling TV.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nicely put, getting as good (almost ) as GaryC


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/genocidalduck/grump.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Saint sent me his recent photo...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

O.k there may have been some misunderstanding to your post however i replied for the simple reason it may be a joke, however after readng you slagging of posts that people new to the forum have posted, it will inevitably discourage some new members from posting fearing that they will be ridiculed by members that have been here for a longer period, which isnt good for the forum or the TTOC. Posts like the average age post is a good ice breaker for new members to get them to start posting, but then they read this thread and think maybe not and get the impression its a exclusive only forum which they are not welcome in!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Saint sent me his recent photo...


You should see mE with a hangover


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hasnee sunk in just yet has it :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> O.k there may have been some misunderstanding to your post however i replied for the simple reason it may be a joke, however after readng you slagging of posts that people new to the forum have posted, it will inevitably discourage some new members from posting fearing that they will be ridiculed by members that have been here for a longer period, which isnt good for the forum or the TTOC. Posts like the average age post is a good ice breaker for new members to get them to start posting, but then they read this thread and think maybe not and get the impression its a exclusive only forum which they are not welcome in!


Get orf of moi land!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Afternoon B


Afternoon S.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=stop.gif]

This is not on topic and certainly not down hill.

This is going down hill


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTotal said:


> [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> This is not on topic and certainly not down hill.
> 
> This is going down hill


They'll try anything to make accountancy look interesting. Sorry it is stil DULL!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That suit is familiar dont you think ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This thread started with the right attitude and it got boring again.

Let me spice it up again.

I just downloaded a great anal sex movie called: "anal trainer 7". It has awesome arses in it. If anyone interested in a copy please let me know.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This thread started with the right attitude and it got boring again.
> 
> Let me spice it up again.
> 
> I just downloaded a great anal sex movie called: "anal trainer 7". It has awesome arses in it. If anyone interested in a copy please let me know.


Have you worn the other "6" tapes out then Vlastan :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread started with the right attitude and it got boring again.
> ...


More likely I burned the laser on the dvd player. :lol: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is it me, or is there a similarity? :lol:










wait for it....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PMSL @ DXN. Great photo, mate...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is it me or is there a similarity ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

is it you? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:? na, sure it is a similarity.

Isnt it ? :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

U handsome bugger :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We'd make a great team, imagine the birds we'd pick up eh ?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> PMSL @ DXN. Great photo, mate...


It wasn't just me then


----------

